# 9.0-RELEASE powerpc, freebsd-update fails



## tomc (Apr 3, 2012)

Get the following error message when I run `freebsd-update -v debug fetch` ('X' of 'updateX' in the error below is 2, 3, 4, or 5):


```
Fetching public key from updateX.FreeBSD.org... fetch: http:updateX/FreeBSD.org/9.0-RELEASE/powerpc/pub.ssl: Not found
failed

No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

The FQDNs of the mirrors resolve as follows

update4.FreeBSD.org > 209.193.13.98
update5.FreeBSD.org > 204.9.55.80
update2.FreeBSD.org > 149.20.53.40
update3.FreeBSD.org > 147.229.9.40

Get the same error if I run `freebsd-update -s <IP address> -v debug fetch`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think freebsd-update works on anything other than i386 and amd64 architectures. So you'll have to do source updates.


----------



## sossego (Apr 3, 2012)

DutchDaemon is right about the upgrade process.
Here are a few things you may want to keep constantly aware of:

On both Tinderbox and one of my machines, buildworld did not complete successfully. Stay informed by subscribing to the current and ppc mailing lists.

You need to use cvsup/csup to update the source.

From both previous statements: You will need to build parts of world prior to building the kernel.

Currently, the POWER port does not have that upgrade option available; however, you may present the idea to the mailing list. Only two of us from the ppc mailing list are active members here on the forums.


----------

